# Uptake and Scan results



## CatHouston (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi- I have recently been diagnosed with 'hyperthyroidism," which feels like a very generic term... my endocrinologist isn't the most forthcoming with information and I am not completely sure what questions to ask...

I had an uptake and scan done this past week and was told that my uptake is elevated at 99% and that she really thinks that an ablation is the best option... but is it?

What exactly does it mean to have an elevated uptake at 99%? What is normal?

Any answers or explanations anyone can give me would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Cathy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CatHouston said:


> Hi- I have recently been diagnosed with 'hyperthyroidism," which feels like a very generic term... my endocrinologist isn't the most forthcoming with information and I am not completely sure what questions to ask...
> 
> I had an uptake and scan done this past week and was told that my uptake is elevated at 99% and that she really thinks that an ablation is the best option... but is it?
> 
> ...


Cathy, welcome. Boy, are you hyper!! Yikes!! Did she do any antibodies' tests? Such as the ones below?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

Did she do the FT4 and FT3 as well as TSH?

What other options were you given? Where there any other irregularities on your RAIU; any nodules etc.?

I am of the opinion that you should do what you want to do. Whatever you think is best for you.










*Welcome, Cathy!!*


----------



## CatHouston (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi Andros,

Thanks for the reply and the welcome! I'm glad that there is somewhere I can go with questions I might have.

My GP did run a lot of tests- here are the results:

TSH: <0.1
FT4: 6.7
Total T3: 541
Thyroperoxidase ABY: 579.1

Again, very little was explained to me so any insight you might have would be wonderful!

Also, as I mentioned above, I was told that I have Hyperthyroidism... I asked what that would be in comparison to Grave's Disease and they told me that they are one in the same... but from what I have read, a diagnosis of Grave's Disease is long in coming, so... again, I'm trying to piece together information from the little bits I receive. Any insight?

Thanks,
Cathy


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

When your labs are straight forward, the diagnosis is also. The diagnosis of Grave's does not have to be "long in coming".

You should post ranges with your labs as those vary from lab to lab, but your TSH is quite low, and your Free T4 is quite high based on what we are used to seeing, which would indicate that you are indeed hyperthyroid.

They should at least measure the Free T3 and the TSI, which are the thyroid stimulating antibodies associated with hyperthyroidism.

Have they started you on antithyroid medication yet?


----------



## CatHouston (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi lainey,

No, I am not on any anti-thyroid meds, but she does have me on beta blockers for my heart rate and tremor.

My endo won't be back in the office until Tuesday, but I know that she is pushing for an ablation rather than medication. From what I hear, the side effects with the anti- thyroid meds can sometimes outweigh the benefits...

As far as the standard ranges that my doctor is using:
TSH Standard: 0.30- 5.00... my labs show I am at <0.01
T4 Free Standard: 0.7- 1.8... I am at 6.7
T3 Total Standard: 80- 200... I tested at 541

Thanks,
Cathy


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

There are side effects to everything, including ablation, which makes you permanently hypo, of course.

Is she talking surgery or RAI?

There are plusses and minuses to both--but ablation, from the doctor's standpoint, is "easier" and more straight forward, just to make you hypo and deal with you from there.

Do you have eye involvement? There are some definite negatives to using RAI as ablation if you have Grave's eye disease.

You should take your time and research your options before you allow your doctor to "push" for something. Second opinions are often helpful for this.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I posted on your other thread, but I want to re-iterate, DO NOT LET THE DOCTOR PUSH YOU INTO ANYTHING YOU ARE NOT COMFORTABLE WITH!!! Ablation is permanent, and once you have it done, there is no turning back and making another decision. There are risks to the meds, but they are generally higher the longer you are on them. IMHO, refusing to give you meds for treatment in an attempt to push you into ablation is unconscionable! Are you seeing a GP or an Endocrinologist?


----------



## CatHouston (Dec 11, 2010)

Lainey- no, I don't have any eye involvement. I'm glad that, at least, I don't have that to worry about as well... My Endo is strongly suggesting the RAI.

Lavender- My GP ran my initial tests then referred me to my Endo. I'm very confident in my GP, but the Endo I'm seeing leaves much to be desired. With your encouragement, I'm going to go for a second opinion.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

In the meantime, you may want to ask you GP to prescribe a beta-blocker (to slow down your heart and help with some of the symptoms) and anti-thyroid med (to put the breaks on your thyroid). Waiting for a referral to see an endo to start meds could be very dangerous.

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/000400.htm

I went into thyroid storm and had to be hospitalized while I was waiting for a referral to an endo. I was very sick and probably could have died had I not called the squad on myself. Meds can help prevent you from getting that bad and will not interfere with either RAI or surgery if you decide to go that route. (Although you do have to stop anti-thyroid meds for several days prior to RAI).


----------



## CatHouston (Dec 11, 2010)

I am on beta blockers and will be seeing a new Endo on Monday- thank goodness!

I asked my current Endo why she wasn't explaining the information I needed to make an educated decision and was told that 1. She did not explain things to me because she didn't want to risk an information overload and 2. She figured I would do the research online.

Not the kind of doctor I want. We'll see what happens next!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Glad to hear you are getting in to a new doctor so soon! 
Yes, many people do research these things on-line, but not everyone has internet, and on-line resources are no substitute for a good doctor-patient relationship!


----------



## CatHouston (Dec 11, 2010)

Ohmygosh, me too!

I'm just so disappointed that my own Endo would skip explaining things herself in favor of me doing my own research online- there are so many scary things out there and, with my new exciting dose of anxiety, that's not a good thing!

I'm very excited to meet with this new Endo- my GP's office told me that the reason they referred me to my current one is because her schedule is more open than the new one (no wonder!). Becasue I am so hyper they wanted to get me in ASAP, and the new one is the Endo they usually refer people to.

It's not that I am expecting to become BFF's with the new Endo, but I really want someone I can trust and rely upon, so here's hoping!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I had to learn the hard way that the easiest person to get in to is not always the best, and most likely a bad sign. The endo I jsut fired was straight out of residency, and even though the doc who ran the office came highly recommended, he was terrible! I had such a bad experience with the office staff in general that I would not even go to the doc in charge of the practice now! I am learning that long waiting lists to get in are a good sign, even though they may be frustrating!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CatHouston said:


> I am on beta blockers and will be seeing a new Endo on Monday- thank goodness!
> 
> I asked my current Endo why she wasn't explaining the information I needed to make an educated decision and was told that 1. She did not explain things to me because she didn't want to risk an information overload and 2. She figured I would do the research online.
> 
> Not the kind of doctor I want. We'll see what happens next!


Whoa! I find that rather condescending, don't you?

Indeed; do look for another doctor. Hope whomever you see on Monday is the ticket. Please let us know.


----------



## CatHouston (Dec 11, 2010)

Andros said:


> Whoa! I find that rather condescending, don't you?
> 
> Indeed; do look for another doctor. Hope whomever you see on Monday is the ticket. Please let us know.


Yeah, that's why she's fired! =)

I'll let you know how Monday goes, thanks!


----------



## CatHouston (Dec 11, 2010)

Just met with my Enocrinologist- and he actually sat down and explained things to me- shocker!!

I officially have Grave's- which I guess is no big surprise...

We agree on a course of treatment for me- I will start taking anti-thyroid meds for the next few months to 'cool down' my thyroid, then we will do the RAI.

He mentioned that, becasue I am SO hyper, if they do the RAI straight off, it could throw me into a Thyroid Storm... why didn't Endo #1 think of this??

So, we're getting me out of the danger zone, then we'll blast the sucker. This puts off the baby thoughts for about a year and a half, but I would much rather have a healthy me than anything else.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CatHouston said:


> Just met with my Enocrinologist- and he actually sat down and explained things to me- shocker!!
> 
> I officially have Grave's- which I guess is no big surprise...
> 
> ...


Aha!!! Good for you. This doc is on it!!!! The biggest advantage to you right now aside for taking the antithyroid med and the beta blocker to get you calmed down will be that this will allow you time to gather info and time to think this through as to what you would like to do.

I agree. We must have a healthy mom first and foremost.


----------

